# Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback To Debut In Geneva



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

With hatchbacks playing a significant role in auto markets outside North America, the Chevrolet Cruze hatchback will bow at this year's Geneva Auto Show, where Chevrolet will try and further its push into the European market with a well-targeted product like the 5-door Cruze.

While Chevrolet showed a concept version at the Paris Auto Show this past September, the production Cruze will retain the same styling and come with a 2.0L diesel 4-cylinder making 165 horsepower, with a 6-speed manual as standard equipment. The Cruze has been a strong seller across the world, despite only being offered as a sedan, and the hatchback version will undoubtedly add significant sales volume in other regions. No plans have been announced as far as bringing the car over to the United States, but with Ford and Hyundai's moves towards compact 5-doors, it's certainly feasible.

More: *Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback To Debut In Geneva* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's beginning to sound as though USA & Canada are _"...*tail-end* Charlies..."_ in the new GM's global mindset.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's beginning to sound as though USA & Canada are _"...*tail-end* Charlies..."_ in the new GM's global mindset.


Someone has to take up the rear.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

It's sad to see we (American's) will be left out with this. As great of a hatchback market there may be in Europe, there is a demand in USA & Canada for hatch backs. The Cruze sedan is already doing amazingly well for it's first time in the market, why not add a hatchback to the line up? 

I know a good amount of us here would love to have a Cruze hatchback.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

crusin_cruze said:


> I know a good amount of us here would love to have a Cruze hatchback.


I would love one.


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to have one with the SS Cobalt turbo engine !!!! Chevy please make an SS, oh pretty please with sugar on top
P.S. give it a 6 speed manual.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Socky3076r said:


> I would love to have one with the SS Cobalt turbo engine !!!! Chevy please make an SS, oh pretty please with sugar on top
> P.S. give it a 6 speed manual.


The motor appears to have lot's of power potential in it, if the tuning thread here is correct.


----------



## Socky3076r (Jan 31, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> The motor appears to have lot's of power potential in it, if the tuning thread here is correct.


Yeah but I was just thinking about how much of a match made in heaven would be with the 260HP turbo cobalt engine and a 6 speed manual. The only thing about our motor that discourages me from touching it is that fact that the turbo is so small and it has 9:5:1 Compression. First of all the tune says you will be pushing 22 psi and I know from experience with a journal bearing turbo at 22 psi the turbo is not gonna last long because its always being pushed to its max CFM= Cubic feet per minute. Also with the compression being 9:5:1, it discourages me from wanting to upgrade to a bigger ball bearing turbo because I dont want to blow it up. With the Turbo SS cobalt engine it already 260 HP right out of the box. Dont get me wrong I still love my Cruze but an SS version would be awesome.


----------

